# Sulcata tortoise lower jaw fell off



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

Franklin hasn’t been eating for awhile & took him to the vet the women said there was some kind of plaque inside his mouth also bottom mouth was swollen on the outside. The doctor did a oral clean and removed the plaque but she stopped because unfortunately the nasty plaque build up in his mouth was only keeping his lower jaw mandible from falling off, there was some type of infection she wasn’t to detailed. Franklin had signs of MBD soft shell on his stomach but I knew that because he hasn’t been eating at all, I always had UVB for him. She suggested tube feeding, syringe feeding, and breaking small bits of food. After flushing his mouth, and giving him iodine to kill bacteria Franklins been a little more active he’s been wanting to eat now which was a good sign. My question to you guys is how can I go about this situation? Will his lower mandible jaw grow back? What can I do to get him moving again?








The green stuff that you see around his mouth is from the syringe.


----------



## daniellenc (May 31, 2018)

Franklins so young how did he get an infection like that? To my knowledge bone does not grow back but if he can eat that’s a good sign. A little confused how such a young tort could have MBD though and question your vet calling the infection plaque. He doesn’t have teeth. Is he on antibiotics? Did they culture the infection? Plaque also wouldn’t be holding the jaw bone are you sure this vet knew what she was doing?


----------



## Taylor T. (May 31, 2018)

This seems pretty similar to this thread:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/baby-sulcata-tortoises-jaw-fell-off-please-help.162027/

The tortoise in that thread made a good recovery, which gives me hope about yours.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 31, 2018)

Wow.... this really does sound exactly like the previous post on this. As i recall, overtime, it turned out well in the end.


----------



## teresaf (May 31, 2018)

I don't see any MBD....I see a little pyramiding but that's a totally different issue caused by being kept too dry. Mazuri is a softer food I would recommend for this situation because it keeps it's shape after a minute of softening but breaks off easily in his mouth. Mazuri original not LS version.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2018)

I don't think it was the "jaw" that fell off. I think it's just the beak. The beak is just like your fingernails. Yes, it will grow back.


----------



## teresaf (May 31, 2018)

Until he grows his lower beak back feed soft foods. Especially that mazuri I mentioned. I'll reiterate...NOT the LS type because most tortoises won't eat it. Soften the mazuri original by adding water for approximately 60 seconds then pour off excess and feed. Most tortoises devour the original formula...


----------



## TechnoCheese (May 31, 2018)

Sounds like you need a new vet.


----------



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Franklins so young how did he get an infection like that? To my knowledge bone does not grow back but if he can eat that’s a good sign. A little confused how such a young tort could have MBD though and question your vet calling the infection plaque. He doesn’t have teeth. Is he on antibiotics? Did they culture the infection? Plaque also wouldn’t be holding the jaw bone are you sure this vet knew what she was doing?


----------



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

She said that because his belly was a little to soft you know what I mean?


----------



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

I think it was just the lower beak part of his mouth guys


----------



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

How often should I feed him is my question? I’ve been feeding him everyday now but he hasn’t pooped even when I soak him


----------



## TechnoCheese (May 31, 2018)

Jahkai said:


> She said that because his belly was a little to soft you know what I mean?



Yep, sounds like your vet has no idea what she’s talking about. Baby plastrons are always a bit flexible, like a butter lid.


----------



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

this is his current set up before I had him on eco soil and even before that like eco earth bark so I felt like maybe he got sick from that so I moved him.


----------



## Jahkai (May 31, 2018)

Recent poop


----------



## Pearly (Jun 14, 2018)

Jahkai said:


> How often should I feed him is my question? I’ve been feeding him everyday now but he hasn’t pooped even when I soak him



This is a LITTLE baby. If the only nourishment he can get is what you give him, then I would try feeding him at least 3 x day. He needs calories, vitamins and calcium, all the building blocks to bust his immune system and overcome this illness. Warm soaks followed by feedings, or the other way around, keep him warm, temps never below 80F all throughout his enclosure. Bump up humidity, at least 80-85%. Having read the other thread of another baby sully with similar problems gives me hope and confidence that your commitment to this little baby’s care and dilligence like that other owner did, will bring you good results as well. And you too will celebrate having a healthy little tort and yourself plenty of „tortoise nursing” experience under your belt. Hang in there and stick around. I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you[emoji217]


----------



## Jahkai (Jun 14, 2018)

Pearly said:


> This is a LITTLE baby. If the only nourishment he can get is what you give him, then I would try feeding him at least 3 x day. He needs calories, vitamins and calcium, all the building blocks to bust his immune system and overcome this illness. Warm soaks followed by feedings, or the other way around, keep him warm, temps never below 80F all throughout his enclosure. Bump up humidity, at least 80-85%. Having read the other thread of another baby sully with similar problems gives me hope and confidence that your commitment to this little baby’s care and dilligence like that other owner did, will bring you good results as well. And you too will celebrate having a healthy little tort and yourself plenty of „tortoise nursing” experience under your belt. Hang in there and stick around. I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you[emoji217]



Thank you I really appreciate it and he’s doing much better now he’s been eating and moving around a lot. I’ve been giving him calcium with D3 and without a few times a week and I feed him every day. I soak him everyday and clean his mouth removing the veggies from the top of his mouth and stuff. Basking spot is 100F overall temps around 81-85F and humid box.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jun 15, 2018)

My water turtle's bottom beak fell off when I first got him. His nails, too.

I was told it was a vitamin deficiency which can be easily remedied through a good diet. He said he has never given vitamin shots.


----------

